# Sony Memory Stick Duo



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello, 
I recently bought a new camera. I own a Sony DSC-H7, and I've loved every minute of it. My problem is for the first few weeks i was able to insert the adapter into my computer and be able to read the pictures off the card, and be able to transfer them to my computer. Now all of a sudden when i insert the card into my computer it asks me to reformat the card. I kept taking it out and putting it back in to no availability. So i decided to transfer all the pictures to my friends computer and erase all the pics off the card. Now the card works on my friends computer but not on mine. So i reformatted the card and it wouldn't fully go. I don't know whats wrong or if i hit some sort of setting for the card not to read. Its a 2.0 high speed Sony memory stick duo, and i know its not the card. I have a Gateway MT6451 laptop with Windows Vista on it. 1gb ram, and a 100gb hard drive.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You aren&#8217;t clear where and how you are formatting the card, but it should only be done in the camera through the camera menu.

I&#8217;m not familiar with the adapter you refer to. But if you have a card reader and the computer is having problems with the card I would download directly from the camera. I would think an H7 is high speed USB 2.0, so there will probably be little difference in the download speed and you won&#8217;t always be handling the card.

I&#8217;m not starting a discussion on which approach is best. But in your case I would recommend downloading directly from the camera using USB if the problems you describe involve a card reader. At least until you get the problem sorted out.


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok here goes...i take my memory stick and i insert it inside an adapter, cuz its memory stick duo. Then i insert that into my computers built in memory reader. For weeks it was able to read it with no problems at all. All of a sudden it started saying i need to reformat it, so i tried and it says "this cannot be reformatted"...i also did it in my camera and reinserted it into my computer and still told me it needed to be reformatted. Now it works FINE on my friends computer which also has a built in memory stick reader....so whats the problem with my computer that its not reading it?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

My old Sony uses Memory Stick Pro and I didn&#8217;t realize Duo required an adapter.

I also still use XP. With that and earlier Windows versions I would remove the reader in Device Manager and reboot the computer. It will detect and reinstall the drive. I assume that works with Vista, but you might want to confirm it with someone more familiar Vista.

There would have been an uproar by now if Vista wasn&#8217;t recognizing FAT or FAT16 from most camera cards. So I would guess there is a problem with the reader. If reinstalling it doesn&#8217;t work it might need service.

Can you get your hands on an SD or CF card with photos on them? That might narrow the trouble shooting a little.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

slipe said:


> My old Sony uses Memory Stick Pro and I didnt realize Duo required an adapter.


Me Too .. Had to look in my Sony H5 box to see if I had one.
Anyway .. It also works on Vista.


----------

